# Experience with Sony RX100 M3 and A7



## tayassu (Jul 12, 2014)

I went to a store yesterday and tried out the Sony RX100 M3 and the A7. I had very high expectations, but the cameras did not live up to them. I found them both to be too aggressively sharpened and noise-reduced in JPEG mode, which lead to immense artefacts, starting at ISO320 with the RX100 M3. I also hated the EVF, when you panned, the picture was only one blur... 1 minute through this VF and you get a headache. With the A7 the artefacts started to appear later, but they appeared; I did also not like the layout and the menu. The salesman and I searched for a minute to find the language settings... I found the dial on the back to be not good to turn and the C1 and Fn button to be not good to reach. Of course, there were positive things, but I only listed the negative ones.
Have you got similar experiences with these cameras?


----------



## Lightmaster (Jul 12, 2014)

tayassu said:


> I went to a store yesterday and tried out the Sony RX100 M3 and the A7. I had very high expectations, but the cameras did not live up to them. I found them both to be too aggressively sharpened and noise-reduced in JPEG mode, which lead to immense artefacts, starting at ISO320 with the RX100 M3.



how did you see that in the shop. 
do they have a PC monitor to view the images on?
or do you judge from a camera display?

what about changing the JPG settings?

personally i don´t care about JPG when a camera is able to shoot RAW.



> I did also not like the layout and the menu.



that´s pretty subjective.

i like the canon layout and hate nikons.
but most nikons shooter will see this different i guess.
it´s a bit like talking about your favorit color.

i like my RX 100 II a lot.
it´s a camera i can carry around all day and the quality is not bad.


----------



## tayassu (Jul 12, 2014)

I saw the artefacts even on the screen, so they should be even worse on a computer. I did not change JPG settings, that is a point to consider, although what you read at DPreview in the review of the Sony RX100 M3, that does not help a lot. But from a little camera like this, I want usable JPG snapshots. I shoot RAW all the time with my SLR, but with a small camera, the JPG option is important for me.
And of course, the point about the menu and layout was subjective, that's why I asked.


----------

